# Has Anyone Done An Annual "Wellness " Visit



## fmdog44 (Nov 20, 2019)

I am told by my doctor there is a lot of paperwork. It is not a physical exam. I don't think I want to answer a bunch of questions to be viewed by the govt.


----------



## RedAlert (Nov 20, 2019)

No and our doctor says waste of time and money for most people.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Nov 20, 2019)

I had my first official Medicare Wellness visit this year.

No cost/copay and no paperwork for me.

It was just a routine exam with routine observations and questions that the PCP used to update his records and a discussion about my health issues, treatment plan, etc...

It took about twenty minutes and I was out the door.


----------



## applecruncher (Nov 20, 2019)

Same as Aunt Bea;  no problem.


----------



## Ladybj (Nov 20, 2019)

I use to get an annual exam.. but have not been in a few years.  Not trying to get in the Gov system and put on unnecessary meds at this stage in my life.  If need be, I will go to the doc but until then...I'm good.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Nov 21, 2019)

If it ain't broke don't try and fix it!!


----------



## treeguy64 (Nov 21, 2019)

I get a snail mail every two weeks urging me to have my free wellness check. It is represented as being a way to screen folks who may need to actually see my pcp. In this checkup, one doesn't even see the pcp. Screw that! If I'm not feeling well, and I have no idea why, I'll make an appointment with that pcp, not one of his side-kicks!


----------



## Ken N Tx (Nov 21, 2019)

treeguy64 said:


> I get a snail mail every two weeks urging me to have my free wellness check. It is represented as being a way to screen folks who may need to actually see my pcp. In this checkup, one doesn't even see the pcp. Screw that! If I'm not feeling well, and I have no idea why, I'll make an appointment with that pcp, not one of his side-kicks!


Ditto....I go every 6 Months for blood work and a check up..Only because I need a refill for my BP Meds.


----------



## moviequeen1 (Nov 21, 2019)

I started doing this last yr,agree with what Aunt Bea&Applecruncher,not a big deal


----------



## Don M. (Nov 21, 2019)

I go in every Spring for the wellness visit, and a low dose MRI (lung screening).  It's all covered by the Medicare Supplement Insurance, so I figure I might as well get some use of all this insurance money...plus, IF there is any problem, its best to find it in its early stages.


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 21, 2019)

RedAlert said:


> No and our doctor says waste of time and money for most people.



My PCP told me the same thing. ..  It doesn't cost me anything, but Insurance company cashes   in big on this service.


----------



## StarSong (Nov 21, 2019)

moviequeen1 said:


> I started doing this last yr,agree with what Aunt Bea&Applecruncher,not a big deal


Ditto for me.  It's relatively quick, the doc or nurse practitioner orders blood tests, and I see the results on line.  If something is awry the doctor or blood work might pick it up before I notice symptoms.  No biggie and it costs me nothing.


----------



## Don M. (Nov 21, 2019)

Bonnie said:


> My PCP told me the same thing. ..  It doesn't cost me anything, but Insurance company cashes   in big on this service.



No...just the opposite...actually these exams are a "cash cow" for the doctors and hospitals.  They make ton's of money from these exams, AND the government/insurance company pays for it.  If you are on Medicare/Medicare Advantage, you are already paying for these exams....whether or not you chose to take them.  Why would you pay for something, then chose not to use it????

I've seen far too many older folks who fail to visit the doctor until they develop serious issues....which may have been diagnosed and treated before they became a major issue.


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 21, 2019)

Don M. said:


> No...just the opposite...actually these exams are a "cash cow" for the doctors and hospitals.  They make ton's of money from these exams, *AND the government/insurance company pays for it.  *If you are on Medicare/Medicare Advantage, you are already paying for these exams....whether or not you chose to take them.  Why would you pay for something, then chose not to use it????



My doctor said he prefers the results of my exams in his office,  when I get my yearly physical.  ...  I will go along with that.   

And yes,  like you said insurance companies pay for it   ... they must,   because I get  bribed  with  gift cards up to $100 to have  these wellness visits.


----------



## Butterfly (Nov 22, 2019)

fmdog44 said:


> I am told by my doctor there is a lot of paperwork. It is not a physical exam. I don't think I want to answer a bunch of questions to be viewed by the govt.



I strongly agree.  The so-called "annual wellness visit" is NOT an annual checkup.  I get an annual checkup every year, but I will not do the "annual wellness" thing.  My doc says they are a meaningless paper shuffle and I see them as an invasion of my privacy.


----------



## fmdog44 (Nov 22, 2019)

There seems to be a confusion as to what a Wellness Visit consist of. My doctor said it is a whole lot of paperwork, not a physical exam. She said from filling out the paperwork it will help with what my overall health prospects are. Like others here I go every six months for a quick once over and bloodwork and re-up my BP prescriptions. It is spelled out in the Medicare Handbook.


----------



## Mike (Nov 23, 2019)

I was invited to have a medical check when I reached
73 years, they did a good job and said that I was well,
which I knew.

Anyway they have never invited me again, so maybe it
isn't an annual thing here.

Mike.


----------



## Capt Lightning (Nov 23, 2019)

They used to invite me every year, usually round my birthday.  I kept telling them that since my wedding anniversary and birthday were close together, that's when we always had a holiday and I'd make an appointment some other time.  These check-ups were mostly 'tick the box' questions and if you didn't give the "right" answer the nurse would get all hot under her collar.  It was easier just to say what they wanted to hear and they were happy for another year.

They've stopped asking me, but if I'm ill, I'll go and see a GP.


----------



## Pappy (Nov 23, 2019)

We’ve had a visit for several years now. Got one coming up next month. Quick and easy and always a nice Walmart gift card sent to us each year.. Just don’t go pee before they visit, as they will need a sample.


----------



## CarolfromTX (Nov 23, 2019)

Yes, I do. I have to in order to get my prescriptions refilled for another year. It's mostly just questions and checking my balance and mental acuity. Somehow I manage to pass that last one!


----------



## debodun (Nov 23, 2019)

I did a few years ago. My PCP asked why I was seeing so many specialists (cardiologist, gastroenterologist, etc.). She said there was no reason to since there was nothing they can do for me that she couldn't do. I was stunned and thought her very overconfident. I asked her if she could do a colonoscopy or a nuclear stress test in her office. She said I don't need those tests. Almost seemed to me that the PCPs are instructed by Medicare to tell patients they don't have to go to specialists or get tested for health issues.


----------



## RedAlert (Nov 23, 2019)

Bonnie said:


> My PCP told me the same thing. ..  It doesn't cost me anything, but Insurance company cashes   in big on this service.


Of course. This year I have had pap mamo colonoscopy and bone density tests.
I am not doing these anymore...am done


----------



## Suzy623 (Nov 25, 2019)

I've not seen my PCP in two years. I have a neurologist, cardiologist, gastroenterologist and hematologist. What else is there to check? Don't want to find anything else to require more meds. Get flu or pneumonia shot when needed from hematologist. Once a year the insurance company sends out a nurse to my house for the wellness visit. Just basic BP, weight, meds check, etc., and lots of questions.


----------



## Lvstotrvl (Dec 6, 2019)

My wellness visit is also my physical, now that I’m a certain age I don’t have any unnecessary scans or exams, I’m allowed to have them but I don’t have a doctor trying to convince me I need them.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 6, 2019)

I only see the doctor every several years when I'm ready to get a blood check.  I have Medicare Advantage through Kaiser Permanente and Kaiser sent me a Medicare questionnaire to voluntarily fill out online.  I answered all the questions although there was always a choice not to answer each question.  None were very invasive, all very general.


----------



## Lc jones (Dec 6, 2019)

Yes I just had mine and had my lab work done, all is well I have medication that I am required to refill yearly after visiting with my doctor for him to measure my levels, but I would go anyway as it gives me a peace of mind.


----------



## JaniceM (Jul 7, 2022)

The search brought quite a few results, I was mainly looking for 2 threads- one where a member said he or she was asked questions to basically determine if his/her mind was still working, and and older thread where a member said his/her family member was brought into it.  

Before I read those, I'd thought a 'wellness' was just a basic checkup, and a dr. might recommend a test or a lifestyle change he/she thought was important.. but these threads make it seem like there's much more to it, and not in a good way.  
Any comments from members' experiences would be appreciated.


----------



## terry123 (Jul 7, 2022)

applecruncher said:


> Same as Aunt Bea;  no problem.


Same here!


----------



## StarSong (Jul 8, 2022)

JaniceM said:


> The search brought quite a few results, I was mainly looking for 2 threads- one where a member said he or she was asked questions to basically determine if his/her mind was still working, and and older thread where a member said his/her family member was brought into it.
> 
> Before I read those, I'd thought a 'wellness' was just a basic checkup, and a dr. might recommend a test or a lifestyle change he/she thought was important.. but these threads make it seem like there's much more to it, and not in a good way.
> Any comments from members' experiences would be appreciated.


My mother and father-in-law both suffered from dementia.  There are tests that determine the level of people's cognitive losses.  Administering them periodically is helpful to track the progression of dementia. 

People who don't suffer from various types of dementia, Alzheimer's included, will find the tests easy. 
They were asked questions like, what city are you in?  Where are you right now? (Answer: a doctor's office, a medical building or something similar.)  Do you know what floor you're on?  What year is it?  Who's president of the US right now?  They were asked to remember three nouns (maybe king, rose and turkey) and asked to recall them about 5 minutes later.  Also needed to make a couple of very simple drawings - a clock and a box. 

You can look these tests up on the Internet.  I was present  when the tests were administered because I'd driven them to the doctor, not because I was "brought into it."

Both of the people who were tested had been showing signs of dementia.  These tests aren't administered as a matter of course, like a blood test might be. 

Hop this helps alleviate your concerns.


----------



## Alligatorob (Jul 8, 2022)

fmdog44 said:


> Has Anyone Done An Annual "Wellness " Visit - I am told by my doctor there is a lot of paperwork.


Yes, twice now.  And it did not involve any paperwork beyond a regular doctor's visit.

Kind of an annual exam lite, not a big deal.

I think Medicare pays for mine, the doctor's office called me about it and to schedule.  So I assume it's a money maker for them.


----------



## helenbacque (Jul 8, 2022)

My new Medicare Advantage plan sent a nurse to my home for an annual wellness visit last month.  Almost two hours of health questions, BP and weight check.  Nothing of real value to me as I had just seen PC two weeks prior for regular exam with complete blood panel (all results in normal range) and script refills.  

Home nurse was obviously checking for signs of dementia with sneaky memory tests, 'casual' conversation about current events (but carefully avoiding politics) and seemed surprised to learn that I was still actively researching genealogy, downloading library books and reading with Kindle, doing my own meals, laundry and monitoring my own meds.  I guess I'm somewhat of an anomaly at 89.


----------



## Moon Rat (Jul 8, 2022)

I get one each year. It takes about a whole 5-10 minutes. No bloodwork or any other tests. Take the vitals and listen to the heart and lungs and ask a few questions. See you next year.


----------



## Jackie23 (Jul 8, 2022)

I get 2 checkups a year, one every 6 months, the wellness test comes with the first of year one both include blood work, test and I get a chest xray once a year (I used to smoke).  I think the reason behind the wellness test is for prevention.
All this cost me nothing and I'm glad for the thoroughness and precaution.


----------



## katlupe (Jul 8, 2022)

I had my wellness checkup a couple of weeks ago. Just a regular check up and asking me if I had any concerns. She listened to my heart and checked my legs and feet due to the lymphedema. I asked her to check my blood sugar since diabetes runs in my family. So the nurse did that. No big deal really.


----------



## Leann (Jul 8, 2022)

I had a "Welcome to Medicare" wellness physical exam which included an EKG, an abdominal ultrasound to check for aneurysms and blood work plus the extensive list of questions about my mental health, if I've had any falls in the past several months, and a few other things. I have a complex medical history so I don't mind going to the doctor, my specialists, the dentist or the opthalmologist.


----------



## JaniceM (Jul 8, 2022)

It looks like everybody has had different experiences


----------



## HoneyNut (Jul 8, 2022)

JaniceM said:


> It looks like everybody has had different experiences


It sure does seem like we all do have different experiences.  My 'welcome to medicare' did ask me the dementia test questions (repeat back three things a few minutes later), and included blood work, and sending me for a bone density scan and mammogram (though maybe the mammogram was part of normal preventative stuff).


----------



## JaniceM (Jul 8, 2022)

HoneyNut said:


> It sure does seem like we all do have different experiences.  My 'welcome to medicare' did ask me the dementia test questions (repeat back three things a few minutes later), and included blood work, and sending me for a bone density scan and mammogram (though maybe the mammogram was part of normal preventative stuff).


I don't have medicare yet, but in the last couple of years that I've had medicaid it said I was eligible for wellness visits (and not much else), so I was wondering what it was about.


----------



## Tish (Jul 8, 2022)

No, I haven't nor has anyone in my family or friends.


----------



## Nathan (Jul 8, 2022)

fmdog44 said:


> Has Anyone Done An Annual "Wellness " Visit


Yes, every year.   I like to stay on top of my health, I take the opportunity to discuss matters with my doctor, get a standard set of blood labs done.  Not expensive, but a good investment IMO.


----------



## ToughOldGal (Oct 27, 2022)

I just had a kidney stone (no history of these), and when I tried to have the records sent to my PCP, her office called and told me that since I haven't been in for 2 years and haven't had an annual Medicare wellness exam, she can no longer be my PCP unless I schedule a wellness exam right away.  I asked if the wellness exam is mandatory.  She said No, but not doing the exam makes my doctor "look bad" to Medicare.  I have done my best to stay out of hospitals and doctor's offices for the past couple of years, and I've remained healthy in spite of the pandemic. Can't believe my doctor would penalize me for doing that!  Her nurse said if I'm not going to book an appointment, don't bother to have my records sent to them.  Guess she doesn't make any money on a healthy patient who doesn't come in for the Medicare-paid exam.  I decided she's not the right doctor for me.


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 27, 2022)

helenbacque said:


> sneaky memory tests, 'casual' conversation about current events


Hahaha!


----------



## Kaila (Oct 27, 2022)

StarSong said:


> Ditto for me.  It's relatively quick, the doc or nurse practitioner orders blood tests, and I see the results on line.  If something is awry the doctor or blood work might pick it up before I notice symptoms.  No biggie and it costs me nothing.


But it does _not include a physical?  _


----------



## Kaila (Oct 27, 2022)

@StarSong 
Oops!  I didn't realize that quote was from a post you wrote in 2019.  Sorry, I will read the rest of the thread.


----------



## LadyEmeraude (Oct 27, 2022)

I have had four Medicare Wellness visits, at 66, 67, 68, 69.

Basically, at each one, doctor going over my medical history and
present health/medical. Then the memory quiz. All went well,
a bit drawn out though, took about 45 min. My vision was checked
and just some other common things. It does not include a physical,
that would be a seperate visit, but not for the Wellness check. Of
course basic vitals (blood pressure etc are taken, that it is mostly)
Vaccines and jabs are reviewed, necessary upcoming testing or
procedures are noted, all already on my patient chart and the
doctor office computer. Labs are scheduled if needed.


----------



## Knight (Oct 27, 2022)

Our annual no cost visits include no cost complete lab work to detect any change. A sit down with our primary care involves no paperwork since our info is on their secure computer file system. Easy & helps with peace of mind. The big  plus, the lab work and visits are  scheduled at our convenience.


----------



## Jackie23 (Oct 27, 2022)

The wellness visit is answering questions and blood test...these test are for your benefit, at our age any number of things can go wrong with our health, I for one want any unforeseen problems to be found early.
Every six months I get a report on all blood work on My Chart, I'm able to compare the data to past reports to know if there is improvement or not....this is valuable information for me.  I just don't understand the attitude that this is an inconvenience.
I read somewhere that these Wellness visits save Medicare and Insurance companies a lot of money by detecting problems early.


----------



## helenbacque (Oct 27, 2022)

Had Medicare Wellness visit with PC last week.  Same routine questions checking how connected I am to real world but added 2 new ones ( checking progress of dementia/memory).  I was told to begin at 20 and count backward to 1 and then say months backward from December to January.  I had no problem doing either but thought, If she asks me to  do the the alphabet backward, I'm in trouble.


----------



## NorthernLight (Oct 27, 2022)

If they asked me about current events, I'd really be in trouble.


----------



## LadyEmeraude (Oct 27, 2022)

My sister was asked to count in progression from the number 10 forward skipping
7 numbers each time up until 100. 

So, 10 -17-24-31  think that is correct? anyway she could not do it without counting
on her fingers and nurse said try to do it in your head, not on fingers lol


----------



## Happy Heart (Oct 27, 2022)

Interesting that the After Visit Summary doesn't match what the PCP actually did and he gets cranky when I asked him if I hadn't outgrown all the test he was trying to sell.  The office clerk handed me three pages of questions to complete while I waited but not much new.  Usually, I'm just annoyed by the whole thing but last time he did pick up on a big BP spike so the guy may have saved my life, but I don't like the "gotch ya" games he plays.


----------



## Teacher Terry (Oct 28, 2022)

I go to my doctor usually once a year because she requires it to keep filling my medications. She always orders blood work. I refuse to participate in wellness exams because they are stupid. It seems once you become older the government wants to start prying into your lives with insulting questions that they would never ask someone younger.


----------



## Capt Lightning (Oct 28, 2022)

I get the notion that as you get older the medical profession expects you to have various conditions, and go looking for them. They're probably disappointed if you don't have any.  I also see that certain conditions / illnesses become 'flavour of the month' when they want to test for them, even if you are 100% fit.


----------



## Jamala (Oct 28, 2022)

No one I know had one (unless, they’re not telling me) but for me, I will not ever have one because they’ll find out how forgetful I am; that I not only think outside the box but outside the planet; that I am a neat freak and I sleep at odd hours…otherwise.. I’m great


----------



## Giants fan1954 (Oct 28, 2022)

Just had mine earlier this month,a regular visit with added bloodwork and a questionnaire about my safety and a basic memory test( 3 words given,after a short time,asked to repeat),I didn't have a problem with it.


----------



## debodun (Oct 28, 2022)

I keep getting reminders on some patient portals that my wellness visit is overdue. Right now I don't know when I can do it. I'm having eye surgery next week and I don't know how long it will be before I'm allowed to drive again. My PCP requires a 6 week allowance to schedule a visit (i.e. call now and expect to wait at least 6 weeks for her schedule to have an opening).


----------



## StarSong (Oct 28, 2022)

LadyEmeraude said:


> My sister was asked to count in progression from the number 10 forward skipping
> 7 numbers each time up until 100.
> 
> So, 10 -17-24-31  think that is correct? anyway she could not do it without counting
> on her fingers and nurse said try to do it in your head, not on fingers lol


My mother was asked to do this backwards from 100, subtracting 7 each time, so 93, 86, 79, etc., not forward from ten. Harder to do.


----------



## helenbacque (Oct 28, 2022)

I sometimes suspect that requiring regular doctor visits for oldsters is a way to verify that we are still living and should continue getting S.S. checks.


----------



## debodun (Oct 28, 2022)

helenbacque said:


> I sometimes suspect that requiring regular doctor visits for oldsters is a way to verify that we are still living and should continue getting S.S. checks.


Yes. The doctor doesn't discuss any health issues at these appointments. It just an interview to access current health status.


----------



## NorthernLight (Oct 28, 2022)

I haven't heard of this here, maybe because I never go to the doctor. I would regard it as an invasion of privacy.


----------



## StarSong (Oct 28, 2022)

debodun said:


> Yes. The doctor doesn't discuss any health issues at these appointments. It just an interview to access current health status.


My doctor addresses any health issues I want to discuss at all visits, regardless of what the appointment is called.  

How strange that yours doesn't.


----------



## debodun (Oct 28, 2022)

StarSong said:


> My doctor addresses any health issues I want to discuss at all visits, regardless of what the appointment is called.
> 
> How strange that yours doesn't.


When I try she says, "If you want to be treated for anything, make another appointment."


----------



## StarSong (Oct 28, 2022)

debodun said:


> When I try she says, "If you want to be treated for anything, make another appointment."


In that case I'd decline to make wellness appointments, or better yet, find another doctor.


----------



## HoneyNut (Oct 28, 2022)

debodun said:


> When I try she says, "If you want to be treated for anything, make another appointment."


That would be so annoying!  Though I think my doctor's office does it too but without expressing it rudely like that, more like - I express concern/ask question, doctor responds oh, yes, [calls in nurse]...tells nurse that we need an appointment set up to check my blah-blah.


----------

